# Stocking 8 gallon tall



## Thor (Dec 27, 2015)

A friend has gifted me with an 8 gallon cylinder tall tank. What stocking options do I have? I don't want Bettas as I already have 6 5 gallon betta tanks. Any other suggestions? I'm less concerned about the 8 gallons than the fact that the tank is so vertical as opposed to a square or rectangular cube.

If I can get a better lighting option than the led it came with, it will have java moss on driftwood and maybe other live plants (suggestions there are welcome as well.)


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Shrimp/snails would be ideal.. you could go with some different nano fish but tall tanks aren't great for things like corys or schooling fish. They really need length to swim around. Dwarf gouramis are the only other thing that comes to mind that you could keep in there besides a betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How big is the diameter? I've successfully kept Celestial Pearl Danio, Chili Rasbora and Habrosus Cory in my eight tall but it is a flat back and not cylindrical. Usually I kept two shoals and a Betta. With just Nano you can have three shoals. Tall is not a problem with Nano fish.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks to both of you. The tank is 33" circumference, 11 wide and 18 inches tall. I think it is an API 360. I would love to put some nano fish in it, but if it is not appropriate dimensions for them, I was thinking a shrimp tank either species only or with one centerpiece fish if appropriate.

I currently have some Chili Rasboros and CPD in a 10 gallon and love them. Any additional advice is welcomed.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I won't do something like cories in a tank like that, a few schooling fish might feel comfortable enough in that. Chili rasboros and CPDs are a good idea, along with Ember tetras. If you plan on planting it I'd go with Embers, they seriously pop against the greenish hue of plants and I love that species.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Endlers might do well, a nice small group of male Endlers. There is also the humble Pea Puffer that could go in there, maybe two.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Regular Cory, as Kadington said, would never work. Habrosus are among the "dainty" Cory and small enough for the tank's bottom surface. Pygmy and Hastus Cory are mid-tank dwellers and just a smidge under 1" so would also work. 

BTW, if it's the tank that's around six gallons I'd stick to two shoals.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks to everyone. I will start my fishless cycle this week and will have some time to decide. I like the idea of nano shoals as opposed to shrimp only, but want to make sure the fish are appropriately housed for their size and activity level.


----------

